# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Gán giá trị từ Gridview vào combobox (Phần mềm quản lý)

## blackcatcn

Tình hình là mình muốn lấy giá trị DataGridView lên combobox khi người dùng click vào bất kỳ Cell nào như hình dưới:
Ta có tên sản phẩm, mình muốn lấy lên Combobox Sản Phẩm. Nhưng nó còn thêm cái Loại Hàng phải là chủ nhóm sản phẩm đó. Ví dụ: Loại hàng (Đồ Điện) Sản phẩm (Bóng đèn tròn).
Combobox hiển thị Tênsp khi nhập giá trị vào là Masp.
Dữ liệu mình làm gồm 2 bảng: (Nhóm hang, Sản phẩm)
Minh đang suy nghĩ lấy giá trị manhom ra nhưng ko bik làm cách nào để combobox nó chọn Nhóm hàng đó theo manhom hiện lên. Có thể gán text vào trước rùi dòng lệnh lấy masp liên quan hiển thị nó lên>??? Có ai có cách nghĩ khác hok? 
Thanks các bạn đã góp ý kiến!!!!!!!!!!!
Ai bik làm cho mình xin Yahoo với ^^. y!h: willclinton_3



Trả giá trị giống như khi nhập vào

----------


## phuongnam

private void dataGridViewCH_SelectionChanged(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
if (dataGridViewCH.SelectedRows.Count > 0)
{
txtMCH.Text = dataGridViewCH.SelectedRows[0].Cells[1].Value.ToString();
cbMGK_CH.Text = dataGridViewCH.SelectedRows[0].Cells[2].Value.ToString();
.........
}
}

mihn làm nhu thế này khi lick vào hàng nào thì nó hiện nội dung của hàng đó sang bên kia có combox ko biết ko đúng ý bạn không ?

----------


## huynhthanhchau

^^ Ko đc đâu bạn àh. Vì có ràng buộc Loại hàng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Ko thay đổi dữ liệu. Người dùng có thể chọn sp khác hoặc loại hàng khác nếu thích .

----------


## tungvu

nếu theo như hình có combox bạn muốn làm thì, theo mình là tạo cho nó riêng một câu truy vấn riêng , mình đang suy nghĩ về phần này làm sao load data lên được combox trực tiếp không thông qua datagridview. đuối á nhưng sẽ làm

----------


## hvu45678

close topic giúp mình nhé ^^. Mình đã giải đc ồi chỉ cần lấy ra manhom là ok hết thế ma mình suy nghĩ tùm lum làm rối mọi thứ lên. ^^ chán wa' ra xem phim rùi tự nhiên nghĩ ra minh gà wa' [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Đúng là giải trí có lợi thiệt. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

